# Portland, Oregon?



## Hlessil (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm gonna be in portland on the thirtieth selling shit and playing geeetar, come hang out with me!


----------



## Ramblin_Rose (Jul 7, 2007)

how long are you staying there for?


----------



## Hlessil (Jul 7, 2007)

three weeks, i'll be staying with my friend right in town chillen like a villen


----------

